# This is what your hybrids could look like. So don't do it.



## Lancerlot

Just for all you interested people out there. I kind of want to make a topic that shows all the crosses of species of cichlids. That way people don't try it. OR if your Very very unlucky and these fish just breed like this on you, Which is way more likely lol. SO hopefully this will be a Deterrent just incase people wish to keep the fry. Tho it might cause people to try it. I got another 50 or so pictures of various hybrids.

Cause this video shows a Convict cichlid breed with a Midas. Cant tell the difference, its scary not knowing what your fish can be.





So post your pictures of Central/south American hybrids and tell what species they are. Just so the curious people don't try and breed them and end up being stuck with 1-300 fry and circulate them into the main population,

This is Texas/Red devil.
Scary. Actually I'm starting to like the way it looks.

















Not so great when it's Texas/COn. SO don't try it lol









Texas/jaguar hybrid, You can tell by the black marks and more narrow body. Also below the lateral line its purple like a Jaguar.









Jack Dempsey/Convict hybrid.


----------



## Lancerlot

Going to make more little posts. seeing as I can only have 6 photos per page.

CarpinteXConXDevilXMidas

























Firemouth/Blood parrot cichlid.


----------



## Lancerlot

reserved.

Dovi/trimac. ( Uh how did that happen? They claim its a hybrid. So I will show.)









Managuense-Labiatum Cross

















"MANACONDA"
cross of a Jaguar (managuense) and a Red terror (festae)


----------



## M0oN

Some of those are good looking fish. :thumb:


----------



## gage

I've always liked the look of the BP x Firemouth...


----------



## salukicichlids

I really like the texas x red devil


----------



## M0oN

I would actually pay for that jaguar/festae


----------



## chrispyweld

salukicichlids said:


> I really like the texas x red devil





gage said:


> I've always liked the look of the BP x Firemouth...





M0oN said:


> I would actually pay for that jaguar/festae


+1

Your not making a GREAT point. But it is nice to see what they would look like to satisfy my curiosity. Just removed some fish from my "mad scientist: should try." list.


----------



## lotsofish

It makes me think of dog crosses. Some mutts can look pretty good but I've never seen a cross with a basset hound that looked very good.

Anyway, I wouldn't breed mutts and I wouldn't breed hybrid fish. Still, I wouldn't mind owning either.


----------



## Diaster

Look at the size of the knife fish behind the Parrot and Firemouth that thing is massive unless its like a blown up picture or something


----------



## mlancaster

Diaster said:


> Look at the size of the knife fish behind the Parrot and Firemouth that thing is massive unless its like a blown up picture or something


I was thinking the same thing disaster, Could you give us some info on him/her Lancerlot?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## BRANT13

i wanna manaconda :drooling:


----------



## chrispyweld

Manaconda...who thought that up. Sounds like "bow-chick'a-bowo" title.


----------



## BRANT13

chrispyweld said:


> Manaconda...who thought that up. Sounds like "bow-chick'a-bowo" title.


 :lol:


----------



## Bkeen

I bet the TexasXjag combo is one nasty mean fish.


----------



## Lancerlot

mslancaster said:


> Diaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the size of the knife fish behind the Parrot and Firemouth that thing is massive unless its like a blown up picture or something
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking the same thing disaster, Could you give us some info on him/her Lancerlot?
> 
> Thanks,
> Matt
Click to expand...

The site I got it off of. said it was in a 250 with a 17"" clown. the FMxparrot is 2years old. that"s about it.


----------



## Lancerlot

Firemouth/COnvict Hybrid.

Mother was a FM, father was a COn
Male has the hump. the female is Silver.

























Dovii/flowerhorns.








THis is the son of the first fish. If i'm reading the site right.








And this is the daughter of first fish? brother of second.


----------



## M0oN

Head over to monsterfishkeepers.com if you guys want to see large predatory fish. You won't get a decent education on them over here, but you'd be surprised what kind of apex predators will live happily with cichlids.


----------



## Lancerlot

M0oN said:


> Head over to monsterfishkeepers.com if you guys want to see large predatory fish. You won't get a decent education on them over here, but you'd be surprised what kind of apex predators will live happily with cichlids.


I love that site. Great fish. Didn't understand what they were asking but makes sense now. Im used to seeing Huge fish and cichlids mixed. Guess others arn't.

Anyways.

Dovi/Convict hybrid. (this baffles me lol)

















Dovi/Maniguenses. Firs gen hybrid. Has orange eyes instead of red eyes.


----------



## Lancerlot

just remember these pictures arn't here so you can try and get these fish. its a deterrent. There's so many hybrids out there. Its not even funny anymore.

Flowerhorn/red terror hybrid.


----------



## M0oN

You might want to quit posting these shots then - I've already started looking for a high grade manaconda 

Also, with the exception of the managuense/texas hybrid - all of these are quite obviously mutts.


----------



## Lancerlot

M0oN said:


> You might want to quit posting these shots then - I've already started looking for a high grade manaconda
> 
> Also, with the exception of the managuense/texas hybrid - all of these are quite obviously mutts.


Im avoiding the pretty/obvious ones. For obvious reasons . I also want a Manaconda lol

Haha just Remember what Manaconda was. LMFAO>


----------



## BlackShark11k

Interesting post, thanks for sharing. I do love the jag/festae mix, one of my fav CA cichlids


----------



## joeyballz

Lancerlot said:


> just remember these pictures arn't here so you can try and get these fish. its a deterrent.


LOL this is back firing on you. I'd grab a manaconda or jagexas in a second if I saw one. I don't have a problem with hybrids as long as they are sold as hybrids.


----------



## M0oN

Those firemouth/convict hybrids are nice too - like a large sajica.


----------



## Lancerlot

joeyballz said:


> Lancerlot said:
> 
> 
> 
> just remember these pictures arn't here so you can try and get these fish. its a deterrent.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL this is back firing on you. I'd grab a manaconda or jagexas in a second if I saw one. I don't have a problem with hybrids as long as they are sold as hybrids.
Click to expand...

Oh I know. but at least the end results are satisfying some peoples curiousity. I know I would have wanted some of theses hybrids. but I didn't know what they look like. Now I do. so its over. 

Blue convict as some people call them.

HRP/and regular Convict cichlid


----------



## gage

Diaster said:


> Look at the size of the knife fish behind the Parrot and Firemouth that thing is massive unless its like a blown up picture or something


Clown knives get about a meter long...


----------



## Trevor55

I absolutely am in love with the Texacon! He is amazing!


----------



## Trevor55

Lancerlot said:


> joeyballz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lancerlot said:
> 
> 
> 
> just remember these pictures arn't here so you can try and get these fish. its a deterrent.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL this is back firing on you. I'd grab a manaconda or jagexas in a second if I saw one. I don't have a problem with hybrids as long as they are sold as hybrids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. but at least the end results are satisfying some peoples curiousity. I know I would have wanted some of theses hybrids. but I didn't know what they look like. Now I do. so its over.
> 
> Blue convict as some people call them.
> 
> HRP/and regular Convict cichlid
Click to expand...

 Thats a nice fish! Did you cross that yourself? It is pretty. I have always wanted cons with good amount of blue in em.


----------



## Lancerlot

Trevor55 said:


> Lancerlot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> joeyballz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lancerlot said:
> 
> 
> 
> just remember these pictures arn't here so you can try and get these fish. its a deterrent.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL this is back firing on you. I'd grab a manaconda or jagexas in a second if I saw one. I don't have a problem with hybrids as long as they are sold as hybrids.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I know. but at least the end results are satisfying some peoples curiousity. I know I would have wanted some of theses hybrids. but I didn't know what they look like. Now I do. so its over.
> 
> Blue convict as some people call them.
> 
> HRP/and regular Convict cichlid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a nice fish! Did you cross that yourself? It is pretty. I have always wanted cons with good amount of blue in em.
Click to expand...

That one is a cross. I was reading the topic and the guy show spawning pictures and everything. but there are 100% pure convicts who are naturally blue like that. As the TFG will shw you in a topic about the blue convict in this forum atm.


----------



## Nathan43

That looks more HRP then convict imo


----------



## jamesman_1994

holy @#$! dude the texas jag is one of the coolest fish i have ever seen. is it agressive


----------



## Riceburner

:lol: :lol: :lol:

beauty is in the eye of the beholder....you just might have inspired someone to breed a specific hybrid.


----------



## dfasking

I have it happening rite now not on purpas but iwoke up and my green texas salvini were garding babys. i bet they will look cool both perints r verry colerfull


----------



## Diaster

Is the texas/jag aggressive? Well you can go ahead and guess on that it, may not play nice with guppies


----------



## milkmaid

Well, call me old fashioned or a stick in the mud or what have you. Maybe a "purist" even, but I hate the whole idea of the hybrids....and believe it or not, I just rescued two large Red Parrots just so I could get my hands on a 55 gallon set up!

There are so many species of cichlids going extinct on our planet that I would rather breed quality strains of purebred cichlids, not hybrids. But we each have our own agendas and ideas and personal tastes.

I brought up this old post as i thought it was interesting, hope that was ok.


----------



## Gliven

lotsofish said:


> It makes me think of dog crosses. Some mutts can look pretty good but I've never seen a cross with a basset hound that looked very good.
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't breed mutts and I wouldn't breed hybrid fish. Still, I wouldn't mind owning either.


Hey I resent that lol. Here is my basset/beagle mutt







[/list]


----------



## Leucistic Guy

Both are hound so it's not strange @ all.
BTW: Your dog is really cool.
I luv beagles too.
I'd buy one like that in a sec.



Gliven said:


> lotsofish said:
> 
> 
> 
> It makes me think of dog crosses. Some mutts can look pretty good but I've never seen a cross with a basset hound that looked very good.
> 
> Anyway, I wouldn't breed mutts and I wouldn't breed hybrid fish. Still, I wouldn't mind owning either.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey I resent that lol. Here is my basset/beagle mutt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/list]
Click to expand...

I have some Texacon that happened by accident in my mixed tank.
Dads a tex & moms a pink con.
Most will end up a feeders, but I'll try to keep a few.
I've noticed most have taken on the dads genes.
I noticed 1 or 2 that are almost silver. They're much smaller & aren't growing as fast.
I may try to save 1 or both if I can.

I like the Firecons, I have both in my mixed tank but they've never tried yet.
I'd personally try to sell any of these guys.
Maybe as feeders if any one wanted them, this is just so they wouldn't try to re-sell them if they got them for free.


----------



## TangJeff

Sorry for digging this up, but I have heard of a Convict/Red Zebra cross. Is that even possible? Old World and New World hybrids?


----------



## BC in SK

TangJeff said:


> Sorry for digging this up, but I have heard of a Convict/Red Zebra cross. Is that even possible? Old World and New World hybrids?


No it has not been demonstrated that a new world X old world cichlid cross is possible. IMO, a claim of a convict X red zebra cross is more then likely bogus.
Not only are they likely too genetically distant, but it is a cross between substrate spawner and mouth brooder. So behavior and spawning method would be a hurdle, not to mention the fact no cichlid cross has ever been shown to be possible from cichlids that genetically distant. Scientists have achieved numerous crosses between Coptodon species (substrate spawners) with Oreochromis species (mouth brooders) for purposes of research in aquaculture. These are all African cichlids; all "tilapines" and all fairly closely related . These crosses are not considered very viable as few offspring are produced. And none of these crosses are actually used in aquaculture.
All the crosses in this thread are crosses with in the Heroine tribe. CA cichlids as well as festae from SA. I have seen a thread where some one crossed a convict with a chanchitto (Austroloheros species) and produced fry, but that is another Heroine form the southern part of SA. DNA studies show that the chanchittos are very closely related to CA cichlids. I also seen a thread where a claimed convict X severum produced 1 fry. The supposed cross actually looked the part  Many people doubt that such a cross is possible..... though a severum is currently considered part of the same tribe as CA cichlids (Heroine), though DNA studies indicate it is a little more distantly related. No cross between an acara, geophagus or pike cichlid has been shown to be possible with a CA cichlid. The limit for CA crosses appears to be with in the tribe Heroine.


----------



## BC in SK

I know this is an old thread, but since it has already been brought back from the dead, got to comment on the original post.
Looking at the video of the supposed convict X midas hybrid , I don't buy it at all. I think it is just a regular convict.
With out pictures of the parents, I have my doubts. Who identified the parents? Already have seen large male 'pink' cons identified by noobs, as midas a number of times. Seen many threads where people new to the hobby identify large male cons with nuchal humps as flowerhorn x convict, just because they are not familiar enough with the different ways a more developed convict might look.
Seen claims of a GT x JD......only to see later that both parents are JD and the poster is unfamiliar with what a breeding female JD looks like. Just one example.
I'm not going to say it is impossible for the offspring of a hybrid cross to look like only one parent, because we know it is sometimes possible. But so far all the known convict crosses look at least a little odd for a convict. With out seeing the parents, I would bet they were mis-identifed by someone.


----------



## skull

Diaster said:


> Look at the size of the knife fish behind the Parrot and Firemouth that thing is massive unless its like a blown up picture or something


Nah man they can get huge when I was a kid my dad had a 6 ft tank with one about nearly 30cm long with a plecostamus about the same size and some huge tinfoils
but I never see them anymore only the black ghost knife fish it,s ashame 
skull


----------



## Granamyr

Clown knives get a lot bigger than that even. Just take a look at this video. Hopefully this is why knife fish are not in the hobby much anymore because they probably shouldn't be in normal home aquariums. Granted Iridescent sharks shouldn't be either and I still see them in fish stores when i walk around.


----------



## UB15

Just figured out why my tank is in upheaval. There are fry in there from a firemouth and a convict. The remaining fish are freaking out. Now what??


----------



## BC in SK

UB15 said:


> The remaining fish are freaking out. Now what??


If the pair is too aggressive, siphon the fry out into a pale. Then you can feed them back a little later.
Or remove the parents to separate tanks for a short "time out".


----------



## PGJE

manaconda looks cool


----------

